# Cost of water pump +timing belt fitting ?



## Roots23 (Aug 10, 2015)

Newbie here hi guys
can anyone tell me the ruff cost of changing water pump and timing belt on a 2010 2l tfsi car has now done 35000 when should I consider doing this job ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Roots, The most you will pay is £599 & that's at an audi dealer.... ***TT shop £299. minimum *** edited
May be cheaper at other indys, but I think minimum £300.
Hoggy.


----------



## Roots23 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Roots, The most you will pay is £599 & that's at an audi dealer.... **TT shop £299. ** edited
> May be cheaper at other indys, but I think minimum £300.
> Hoggy.


Any idea when this should be done on this model ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 5 years or 70k miles max, which ever comes first ,is Audi recommended.
Hoggy.


----------



## Roots23 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 5 years or 70k miles max, which ever comes first ,is Audi recommended.
> Hoggy.


Thanks I'll get Audi to see next week if it's been done already or needs doing soon 
Cheers hoggy


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

If you spk to the right people about 250 all in with genuine parts


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

That is really cheap. Here in Denmark, I paid about £200 for the belt set and pump alone This was original from an Audi dealer and with a good discount! On top of that you need some new coolant also.
It also takes a fair amount of time, so I find it puzzling that someone will do it at that price..? Audi here wanted about £400 in labor only, so I did it myself.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

My TTS cost me £350 from Audi and free MOTs for the life of the car.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

douglake said:


> My TTS cost me £350 from Audi and free MOTs for the life of the car.


Where and how did you get it so cheap? Its listed as about £450 on the audi website


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

That was a deal Highland Audi were doing a couple of years ago now though.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just had mine done last week waterpump and belt by bmw and vw specialist £336 all in


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

My local dealer will reduce their price if you can provide a from a local specialist.


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Local Audi dealer agreed to do mine for £440 after a lot of haggling - is that a good deal?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it's reasonable from a dealer if it includes the water pump, tensioners and bolts.


----------



## Bobby Moore (Aug 14, 2015)

Just had timing belt, pump and tensioners (all the bits you'd expect) for £354 all in at Awesome GTi in Irlam (just behind Trafford centre). The best service I've ever had and got shown around the garage by the MD and got to meet the technician doing the work which fills me with confidence. You can see them working from the waiting area. The parts are OEM with 12 months guarantee (they did offer Audi parts but the price was around £570 all in with 2 years guarantee). Very knowledgeable guys. They even wifi so managed to do some work on laptop while I was there! Took about 3:30hrs.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

A friend of Mine had his done for around £360-£370 at our local indy. Genuine cambelt kit and water pump. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

nath620 said:


> A friend of Mine had his done for around £360-£370 at our local indy. Genuine cambelt kit and water pump. :wink:


Hi, Genuine cambelt kit doesn't include the hydraulic tensioner. That will cost extra.
Hoggy.


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Just to update anyone if it helps had mine done today for £440 and the service was truly excellent at Wolverhampton Audi.

I've read a lot of bad things about dealers but I can't fault them today and the price is fair IMO.


----------



## Bobby Moore (Aug 14, 2015)

Just for future reference was it a genuine Audi timing belt? I presume it was! For that price I would have gone with them too! Cheers


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> nath620 said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of Mine had his done for around £360-£370 at our local indy. Genuine cambelt kit and water pump. :wink:
> ...


No everything is there for the Mk2.

I Believe Mk1 1.8t engines the tensioners are additional.


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Bobby Moore said:


> Just for future reference was it a genuine Audi timing belt? I presume it was! For that price I would have gone with them too! Cheers


Hi, if that's directed at me then yes it was all Audi Parts.


----------

